# Back from RVNet rally



## KampingKris (Aug 26, 2003)

We're back from a quick RV.net rally held in Plymouth (about 30 minutes from us). It was great to meeting the faces behind the signatures. And there was one other OUTBACK owner! It rained like crazy overnight and yes, UNFORTUNATELY, the bedslide had a little seepage. But probably because it rained so hard there was no where for the water to go....
Maybe someday the Outbackers can get together...


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Glad you had a good weekend despite the rain. Here in the northeast we had a lot of that this past summer.

Where did you have leakage on the slide? I know NDJollyMon had some leakage on his and adjusting the support arms did the trick. If the slide is tilted towards the trailer, that's where the water will go







Ours needed some adjustment because it didn't line up properly but wasn't leaking.

Hope this helps


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I sure did! I hope it's all fixed now. I also make sure that the trailer is level, and crank it a little extra so both slides drain to the rear. A little extra insurance never hurts. So far...no leakage. Of course...camping season is pretty short here!

At least I won't be dreaming of a white Christmas!


----------



## KampingKris (Aug 26, 2003)

We've already got the bed supports adjusted so the rain runs off the back. In fact, it's so tilted that we can't use the clamps on the bottom of the bed inside... It just kind seeped just a little and the towel on the floor just got a little damp on the edges. It mostly stopped leaking when we were in the bed - I guess the weight made the seal tighter... But it was really raining - more than an inch in a couple of hours. It was a test of all the seals, doors and windows... And we didn't have any other problem. Even the awning suvived. The Outback next to us - a 28ft. - discovered the skylight leaked over the bathtub... (at least it was a handy location). 
But I'm also sorry to say we're getting "fifth wheel" fever. The Outback is wonderful except the bathroom is just too small and the husband - who's 6'2" is a bit tall for the bed. Darn, just when everything was paid off...


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Getting "fifth wheel" fever.







Oh No... The wife has been eye balling that new 2004 Outback Fifth Wheel as well. Heres the link check it out http://adcache.rvtraderonline.com/3/3/4/59947934.htm it even has a full size shower.











> Maybe someday the Outbackers can get together...


 I sure hope so to...


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Glad to hear you survived the rain Kris!

I'll be going to the RV.net Southern California rally in May along with another fellow Outbacker who also has a 28BHS. Perhaps we can compare defects









So far so good with mine however.


----------



## KampingKris (Aug 26, 2003)

Have a great time at the rally. You get to meet a lot of great people. Since I was a late arrival and with the rain, didn't get much of a chance to really talk to everyone. Plus the husband is shy and didn't hit it off too well with the "wagonmaster" in my absence. (He looks like a big bald-headed biker - so gives the wrong impression - I'm the social butterfly)
Anyway, there should be plenty of fun activities since its the same group doing the planning.
It would have been nice to go, but it's too far for us. The last rally was a mere 30 minutes from home.


----------

